# Liver Alternatives?



## ahobson (Feb 24, 2014)

Are there any alternatives or supplements I can give until I can get my GSD to eat liver? I've tried chicken, veal, and beef. Cut up, whole, boiled, seared.. I have gotten her to eat a little bit of it ONCE, when I cut it up really small and put it in with some ground beef and cottage cheese... She didn't fall for it again after that though. I know its super important for them and I don't want her missing out on anything. This is the only thing she has refused to eat :/


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I have one of those. Frustrating to say the least. Well, it was as first. Now I just put a piece of it on the very back of her tongue, like you would a pill, so she has to swallow it. I've done that practically every day for six years now. My dogs resigned to it, and so am I. Takes me about ten seconds from leaving the counter to when it's swallowed. She'll probably fight you on it for the first week or so and refuse to swallow, but don't give in. It sounds awful I guess, but it's no big deal, it's worth it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sometimes, you just have to "force" it. Cut it into smaller pieces and give it like you would a pill, the way MollyWoppy said. The more you cook it, the more nutrients are lost. They are the whole point of liver being so vital. There really is no alternative to liver.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Hate to say, but sliced cheese (we use kraft or borden) can work wonders for getting things down your dogs throat that they dislike. We wrap, as in completely covered, a slice (or 2 or 3) around whatever it is we're trying to get down, usually big honking pills. My lot prefers frozen liver in bite size pieces, especially when tossed across the floor for them to chase down and captured.


----------



## ahobson (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks guys! She has turned into a stubborn turd recently if she doesn't like something. She used to take pills no problem with a little peanut butter or banana but stopped that. And now anytime I look at her teeth she thinks I'm trying to give her a pill and gives me the jaws of steel. Lol. I haven't tried cheese for anything, so I'll try that. And if not, it'll be forced. Boo I was so hoping she would make it easy for me and just start eating it because the baby does. Even just to make sure baby doesn't take it lol.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, pups are a joy. My pup eats his liver first. I still get a giant kick out of that.


----------



## ahobson (Feb 24, 2014)

I realized tonight my little guy goes after her organs first too. haha. After realizing the other wouldnt eat kidney either.. Even after taking it away and not giving her anything else while the other got to eat her chicken leg. I decided to try and trick her again. 2oz kidney, 2oz liver, sardines, and 1 egg and pureed into a nasty slop that she loved... this time anyways. lol. Maybe I'll just have to switch up what I puree it with and always do it this way. Sardines just seemed like a good choice because she likes them but I think the smell definitely over powered any organ smell that was there. As much as I'm not a fish lover, even I preferred that smell over the kidney. ew.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, that's great if you can fool her that way. You could also freeze it in cubes and give her a couple with her meal. I'm jealous!


----------



## ahobson (Feb 24, 2014)

If it works again tonight I'll make a big batch so that I can freeze some in cubes. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Washu (Jul 24, 2012)

When I gave Worf his first bit of liver he ate it raw no problem. He barfed up his 2nd piece of liver, and then refused to eat liver again. So I froze a few pieces on a tray and he has been eating them frozen just fine. Last night I introduced kidney, I served it frozen and he would not eat it. I blended it with some boneless turkey and he still refused it, then I mixed in a spoon of cottage cheese and finally he ate it all. I might just make a weekly batch of it mixed with the cheese, but offer it plain once in a while to see if he will try it.


----------



## ahobson (Feb 24, 2014)

I wish it was as easy as freezing it for coconut. I think Our only way will be blending it with things I know she loves that have an over powering smell and taste. Cottage cheese works great for her too Didn't even think of adding that.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

give her the liver raw. maybe she doesn't like it cooked. my dog doesn't like
cooked ground beef. i give him raw ground beef and he gobbles it up.


----------



## ahobson (Feb 24, 2014)

oh no, I meant I had tried those ways after her not wanting anything to do with it raw. Because those were things I had previously been told to try. I wouldn't try something cooked before raw, thats just some more work for me and takes out some of the nutrients.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

ahobson said:


> If it works again tonight I'll make a big batch so that I can freeze some in cubes. Crossing my fingers!


That would be great if she will like it a lot-- because then she would be getting her fish oil too, in the sardines-- super good for her.

I am so blessed with dogs that absolutely love liver-- I have it frozen little bites in ice cube trays, and every night when I come home from work, they are begging me for their liver treat-- they lead me to the freezer and do this little dance, lol.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Fundog said:


> I am so blessed with dogs that absolutely love liver-- I have it frozen little bites in ice cube trays, and every night when I come home from work, they are begging me for their liver treat-- they lead me to the freezer and do this little dance, lol.


I hate you.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I hate you.


:clap2: Oh this made me laugh so hard. Penny you must stop it, you seem to be doing this every time I show up here. I couldn't sleep this morning so I got up early, all dark and quiet till I read this one. Hope I didn't wake up dear hubby.

Let me think what my dogs don't like.....................hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...........well..............................NOTHING. I don't think my dogs have ever refused anything, even if I am about to barf they just eat it up.

Seriously, I know I bought some tulip bulbs last fall. What happened to them because I can't find them, can't find the bag they were in, where are they????????


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

OMG, Herzo, when Annie was a puppy (5 months old) I was planting some Canna Lilies in my yard. Annie insisted on being outside with me, so I let her... well as soon as I planted a bulb, Annie dug it up and ate it. Oh, she was sooo sick! 

Again, when Annie was a puppy, we went on a hike together. All of a sudden I found myself in need of toilet and too far from home, so I found a hidden place and did what was necessary... Annie was right there behind me, cleaning up.... Eeeeew! :shock:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmmmm, Fundog, that could be a very cheap way to feed your dog.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Well that was one of their original uses I think, thousands of years ago. 
LOOK at what they will HAPPILY eat, and then we worry about what we're feeding them LOL. 

Dogs are so gross sometimes! lol


----------

